# Helena Tulve



## anahit

one of my favorites, rarely mentioned. estonian composer born 1972.
slow motion, alla pärt, but definitely more color and intensity.
for me, this is perhaps her best piece:





:angel: (alternative link if it doesn't work): http://bit.ly/2lXrKtN :angel:

but also:


----------



## Enthusiast

Interesting, atmospheric and attractive music from a composer I had never heard of! Thank you.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Interesting composer, as above, one I'd never heard of. If you're interested, try the finest Estonian of the post-war years, who produced some simply beautiful choral music, Veljo Tormis. Now he's passed away, I cannot call him my favourite contemporary composer, sadly, but his voice is truly unique.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Ok, bought this CD:









Indeed, interesting and strangely attractive music. There's a similarly of style in the five pieces here, and it's maybe too much to have in one sitting. However I do really like the use of choir and the eerie juxtaposition of thus and the purely instrumental sounds in the fore. Some weird instruments in there too!

A worthwhile discovery, thanks for the nudge to investigate.


----------

